# API master kit color card



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Below is a picture of the color card that came with my master kit. Notice on the nitrate scale the colors for 10ppm and 20ppm are both the same. I have actually cut and pasted one on top of the other in gimp to verify this. Other pictures I see of this color scale show the 20ppm being slightly red, not orange like mine. Does this look like a printing error on the card or are others master kits colors the same as mine? 40ppm and 80ppm are the same too but never had anything that high to worry about it.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine are the same. I think it would have been better for them to print a card that had 5 ranges: 0, 5, 10-20, 40-80, 80+.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I found this picture for reference. The guy created samples from known nitrate concentrations for each color up to 20ppm. He is using the individual nitrate test kit which obviously has a slightly different color chart. So either they changed the reagents in the individual kit, or one or the color charts is not correct. I guess testing the master kit against this one would show if the reagents are different.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine is the same way... My 8 year old daughter swears she can see the difference, so I thought maybe my eyes were just not able to distinguish the colors. Glad to hear others feel the same way. I have never worried about it too much since its easy to see if it gets to 40.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

My test kit has the same card. I did find the following site which has the color charts and they do show different colors than the cards. They say "ALL color charts are ACCURATE scans, not photos" so these charts are SCANNED in...apparently the scanner picks up different colors. Not sure how accurate the scanned photos are but these might be the "other" photos you are seeing.

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Downloads.html#nitrate


----------



## Skull7squisher4 (Jul 20, 2013)

I havent had mine long but I never noticed it either. If they get up to 20 Im doing a partial change regardless. Thanks Beware for the accurate chart.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine is like that too, I was wondering if I was crazy.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

shelbynjakesdad said:


> Mine is the same way... My 8 year old daughter swears she can see the difference, so I thought maybe my eyes were just not able to distinguish the colors. Glad to hear others feel the same way. I have never worried about it too much since its easy to see if it gets to 40.


It's a scientific fact that women can see more colors than men. So your daughter may be correct.


----------

